# well well guess ther breedin



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

i have had these guys for maby a bit less than a month n there breeding. well i dont see eggs yet but there super dark, agresive, and flirtaciouse. also they havebeen makin nests (by blowing) in the middle of the tank and in one corner. i will get some pics up soon.

also i was wondering how do i hatch bbs? any easy cost friendly methods if not jst ne methods will b good.

ty in advncd.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats! The same thing happen to us after we got our ps. As far as the baby brine shrimp. Figure out what container you want to use. You can use a 16 oz. pop or water bottle. You can buy a already packaged eggs with the eggs and the salt mixture already or you can just by the eggs and take a half of tea spoon of eggs and a half of teaspoon of either sea salt, Koasher salt or epson salt and mix together with water in the container. The easiest way to hatch the bbs for us is have them in a closed container put in the actual fry tank so the water temp. is the same as the fry tank and put an air stone with tube providing oxygen to them. They hatch over night and we use a paper towel to strain them in to take the salt out. They just put the food bombs in the fry tank. We are also feeding our frys "First bite".


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

BBS take several hours to hatch and can be tricky to get right at first as they also need a heat source (usually a light bulb next to the cointainer) Just to be on the safe side buy some microworms as they grow fast and will last in water a lot longer. The best over the counter "fry food" is Ocean Nutrition Instant Baby Brine Shrimp as it's 100% natural. CLICK ME HERE!!

Whatever you do don't bother with liquid fry, or pearls. They both suck and will ruin your tank.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

I heard about that Ocean Nutrition Instant Baby Brine Shrimp. I think I'll order some and try it.
I just have my bbs hatching in a container floating in my fry tank. It does the job fine. They hatch great within 24 hours. Plus they stay in the same water temp. It is really not that hard to hatch bbs once you get it down pat what to do. Maybe try hatching some before they spawn to figure out how to do it. It took us a couple of tries on our first spawn.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

DemDesBri said:


> I heard about that Ocean Nutrition Instant Baby Brine Shrimp. I think I'll order some and try it.
> I just have my bbs hatching in a container floating in my fry tank. It does the job fine. They hatch great within 24 hours. Plus they stay in the same water temp. It is really not that hard to hatch bbs once you get it down pat what to do. Maybe try hatching some before they spawn to figure out how to do it. It took us a couple of tries on our first spawn.


The instant is a good "emergency" food to have on hand. Hatching BBS isn't hard, but if you don't have good water it can be a pain. I have horrible water out of the tap so I had to use RO water in the past or treat the tap with prime and monitor the salinity with a meter to ensure I'll get a good hatch rate. Another thing I do is hatch a HUGE amount and just strain, add fresh water and freeze in a ice cube tray. Keep the cubes in the freezer and use as needed. I helped a buddy out by just giving him a batch of cubes and he would thaw a cube a day to feed.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

LGHT said:


> I heard about that Ocean Nutrition Instant Baby Brine Shrimp. I think I'll order some and try it.
> I just have my bbs hatching in a container floating in my fry tank. It does the job fine. They hatch great within 24 hours. Plus they stay in the same water temp. It is really not that hard to hatch bbs once you get it down pat what to do. Maybe try hatching some before they spawn to figure out how to do it. It took us a couple of tries on our first spawn.


The instant is a good "emergency" food to have on hand. Hatching BBS isn't hard, but if you don't have good water it can be a pain. I have horrible water out of the tap so I had to use RO water in the past or treat the tap with prime and monitor the salinity with a meter to ensure I'll get a good hatch rate. Another thing I do is hatch a HUGE amount and just strain, add fresh water and freeze in a ice cube tray. Keep the cubes in the freezer and use as needed. I helped a buddy out by just giving him a batch of cubes and he would thaw a cube a day to feed.
[/quote]
I hear ya about using it for emergencies. The ice cube tray method sounds like a great idea too.
It seams like it would kill them and I know they like moving targets.


----------

